# Pro.Evolution.Soccer.2012.USA.XBOX360-SWAG



## FAST6191 (Sep 28, 2011)

Update- SWAG are usually a good group (lot or good releases over the last four years with most of their nukes being for the odd loss of the race (dupe), a bit of anydvd and mislabled releases) but this would seem to be a phantom release or at least it has not spread which is odd for a football game.

With this release it seems both Pro Evolution (winning eleven) and FIFA are now out in both PAL regions and North America.

*Pro.Evolution.Soccer.2012.USA.XBOX360-SWAG*
Region locked North America at least. PAL version http://gbatemp.net/t309742-pro-evolution-s...ti2-xbox360-dnl

One review
http://www.incgamers.com/Reviews/1236/pes-2012-review
Amazon description
Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 is the 2011-2012 version of Konami's popular, video game soccer franchise. The eleventh release in the series overall, Pro Evolution Soccer 2012 takes digital soccer to the next level by providing a wide range of game improvements over earlier game editions to create the best and most realistic soccer game available to date. Features include: improved teammate AI that shows itself both on offense and defense, new off-the-ball controls, challenging defensive assignments, a collision detection overhaul and improved graphics.

Bring the World's Game to Life

Pro Evolution Soccer makes its return in fall 2011 with Pro Evolution Soccer 2012. In this edition, Konami is determined to give global football fans a truly realistic, immersive and a delightfully playable take on the beautiful game. Creative Producer Shingo "Seabass" Takatsuka has been sourcing the desires of fans across the globe and working nonstop on marrying the digital game to the real life game so fans can get as close to the real thing. All elements have been examined - defense, offense, AI, penalties, officiating and of course, graphics. The result is a game that truly represents the key attributes of the game and it's players. Pro Evolution Soccer… "Can you play?"
Key Game Features

Improved Teammate AI - Teammate AI has become more true to life on defense and offense helping your team plays more cohesively
New Off-the-ball-controls - Take even more control in dead-ball situations to manage your team strategy
Challenging Defensive Assignments - Zonal marking and positional defending are massively enhanced forcing players to work harder to split defenders
Collision Detection is Overhauled - The physicality of top-level soccer is captured
Updated Graphics - Movements, facial representations and pitches have built upon last year's massive improvements

*Video*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fy2YSx_LVp4[/youtube]


*Boxart*






No NFO for now, one will be edited back in when it becomes available.


----------

